# Ball flight far too high



## mattyb0y (Jul 22, 2015)

Played a match in singles tonight lost 3&2, played at the other guys course which was a bit longer than my usual track and one thing it made me notice is my ball flight is higher than anyone else, this is anyone I play with, always .

Same with all clubs driver to wedges, yet even with my driver and the high ball flight I drive it further so can live with that, however approach shots i start to struggle (5 iron down) and wedges can be horrendous, I mean hit a 54 degree in from 70 yards and finish short of the green with a full swing.

Frustrating doesn't cover it, whilst I drive well (generally) everyone I play with says if I could develop a more penetrating flight the distance would be ridiculous, I can't! Even if I did the wedge to follow as I currently hit would be laughable!

In a round about way how can I start to hit all clubs on a mid, more penetrating trajectory - if I said this is making my game un enjoyable it would be a understatement! I know if difficult to analyse but any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Spuddy (Jul 22, 2015)

mattyb0y said:



			Played a match in singles tonight lost 3&2, played at the other guys course which was a bit longer than my usual track and one thing it made me notice is my ball flight is higher than anyone else, this is anyone I play with, always .

Same with all clubs driver to wedges, yet even with my driver and the high ball flight I drive it further so can live with that, however approach shots i start to struggle (5 iron down) and wedges can be horrendous, I mean hit a 54 degree in from 70 yards and finish short of the green with a full swing.

Frustrating doesn't cover it, whilst I drive well (generally) everyone I play with says if I could develop a more penetrating flight the distance would be ridiculous, I can't! Even if I did the wedge to follow as I currently hit would be laughable!

In a round about way how can I start to hit all clubs on a mid, more penetrating trajectory - if I said this is making my game un enjoyable it would be a understatement! I know if difficult to analyse but any advice would be appreciated
		
Click to expand...

You need to make sure your hands are ahead of the ball at impact as well as ensuring your ball position at address is correct for the club you're using.  It's hard to say for definite without seeing a face on video.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2015)

I am no expert but hit the ball high and was told it was because I am adding loft to my clubs at impact as my hands are not ahead of the ball at impact.

Again I am no expert so feel free to ignore this however since getting this pointed out to me I am still hitting it high but working on my hands ahead at impact ne:

Edit...Spuddy beat me to it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 23, 2015)

The problem is likely to be flipping your wrists.  You need to keep a flat left wrist and cupped right at impact, if your left wrist cups forward then you will add loft and create a weak high ball flight.


----------



## the_coach (Jul 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;arWwsQ_lOjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arWwsQ_lOjU[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jul 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;GaC4ze2OMHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaC4ze2OMHg[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jul 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;0knQtyRW9fg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0knQtyRW9fg[/video]


----------



## mattyb0y (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the responses and videos guys seems logical, food for thought I'll give it a bash


----------



## Huwey12 (Jul 23, 2015)

If I want more loft than length with my irons I always use a weaker grip , almost a putting grip. Maybe use a stronger LH grip showing 2 1/2 TO 3 knuckles, just something to try


----------

